# Feral Pigeon Pet and worries?



## LemonJelly (Sep 21, 2017)

There was a pigeon near my apartment house wandering around for about four days he or she couldn't fly and every errand I went on I noticed it walking around with a broken wing by day four I felt so guilty I took him into my hallway i think his wing is permanently set this way it looks like it's been broken for a while I've put him in a rabbit cage he's been eating and drinking everyday I clean his cage sometimes he wing smacks me but likes perching on my hand I currently use gloves when handling him I've given him one bath. He has green poop. 

Today I feel kind of itchy and I'm super paranoid of mites? I want to keep him as a pet but if I do is my apartment going to get mites? I want to buy him a pigeon hutch for the yard but how worried should I be that my apartment will get mites? Because I'm itchy I worry I am slightly allergic or something else? I've been disinfecting his cage with each cleaning could dismatious earth work? I would like to keep him


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Do you see any mites? You can get a mite spray for birds from a pet store. They will stay on the bird not your place. Just carefully spray avoiding his eyes. Ithank you for helping him!


----------



## LemonJelly (Sep 21, 2017)

Oh ok maybe I'm just paranoid I don't see any!  I also have MS and sometimes get bad reactions to my medicine so it's likely that . I plan o. Keeping him but I have cats so he will have to be in a rabbit hutch when he gets better


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's important to treat him for bugs even if you don't see any. Being outside in the wild he likely does have them. So getting a mite and lice spray from the pet shop, or a permethrin spray or powder, even Sevin 5% Garden Dust will get rid of them. Just powder him with a cotton ball, or spray him, but not near the face. Get under the wings and tail well also. If you have cats then he will be in danger of a cat reaching through the cage, or knocking it over (both have happened), so he would need to be kept where they cannot get near him. A scratch or bite from a cat carries pasteurella bacteria which can kill a bird easily. If it's a recent break and avian vet can set it so it heals better. If it drags way down, and isn't set and heals that way, he will be tripping over it later. Some have had to amputate the wing. I have a little hen with a badly healed wing like that, and I just trim the long flight feathers when they grow in. But you need to be sure they are finished growing every time they molt, or they will bleed.

What are you feeding him? 
Can you post pictures of him and of his droppings?


----------



## LemonJelly (Sep 21, 2017)

He has a dragging wing he Is kept away from my cats and I plan on getting him
A rabbit hutch when he's better I tried attaching a picture of him today before I cleaned his cage and bathed him


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you put cardboard or something in the cage for a floor, then cover it with newspaper that lays flat, so that he can get around better? All the piles of paper and things in there just make it harder for him to get around. He doesn't need a stuffed animal either. Just a feed dish, and something deeper for water, and maybe a brick to perch on. Nothing else. The wing will just catch on all that other stuff and injure him more. Also if you can get it up on something like a table would be better, as they don't feel safe on the floor. They instinctively want to be higher for safety.


----------



## SweetWhiteDove (Jul 19, 2017)

Make sure you keep fresh water for him too. I have to change mine a few times a day sometimes


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

An indoor rabbit cage would be good for him, that's what I keep mine in and there's plenty of room for flapping those wings too. What a sweetie he is.


----------

